# Hopper showing 5 tuners...



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I have Primetime Anytime set to off. Right now I am seeing 5 tuners. 4 of them are on ABC, CBS, FOX, and NBC. This happened the other night. I had to do a reboot to make it go away. Is this some kind of software bug?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I've noticed mine too. It goes away by itself. Seems like it does it only when I am recording something during PTAT time slot on a PTAT channel. My PTAT is set to off also.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

With the latest software update, if you are recording or viewing a network channel, it will display up to 6 tuners available since the local channels are fed from 1 tuner. This allows other receivers to view the different network channels but only use 1 tuner. Thanks.



dstout said:


> I have Primetime Anytime set to off. Right now I am seeing 5 tuners. 4 of them are on ABC, CBS, FOX, and NBC. This happened the other night. I had to do a reboot to make it go away. Is this some kind of software bug?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

then it should be renamed as "channels" perhaps ? why confuse customers with such artificial number ? for new PR ?


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Ray,

The other night I was recording 2 Channels. The hopper was also showing the 4 networks channels and REFUSED to change channels. It was acting as if Primetime Anytime was activated. The only way I could switch channels was to reboot.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have seen this for several days, it seems you have to change channel on the Hopper to shut if off. I have tried it a few times on two different Joeys, but the channel would not change. However, putting one of the PTAT channels on either Hopper or Joey turns it on.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

This is some kind of bug, right?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This was mentioned at least once (because I remember reading about it) in the firmware thread:

*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211198*

It is a feature, not a bug.

The intent, as best I understand it... The same thing they used for recording PTAT during primetime for the LiLs also allowed you to watch those different channels at the same time. People asked "why can't I watch the channels like this all the time?" so Dish has now obliged.

I really don't see what kind of problem is caused by making the PTAT feature of sharing one tuner for the "big four" LiLs usable all day. It seems like a feature everyone would welcome, not something to complain about.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I really like the feature. Sure, there are some bugs, but what's new? Just like most of the other bugs, Dish will have them ironed out in due time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As a feature, this is a good addition, but it shouldn't incorrectly state "tuners".

Logically, technically and honestly it should be named DIFFERENTLY. "Streams" perhaps.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is my situation the other night.

1. recording Nick
2. recording Cartoon Network
3. ABC
4. CBS
5. NBC
6. Fox

I could not tune to my RSN to watch the Hawks. When I would try, it would take me to the screen showing what the tuners/streams were doing. So what did I need to do to change the channel again?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dstout said:


> Here is my situation the other night.
> 
> 1. recording Nick
> 2. recording Cartoon Network
> ...


Did you try joining the non-network channels with the units viewing the networks, then selecting the rsn?


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

nope. So I need to go to Nick, even though it was recording, and select a different channel?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dstout said:


> nope. So I need to go to Nick, even though it was recording, and select a different channel?


From what I experienced, you need to get all the tuners off the four networks. Then the Hopper reverts back to three tuners with one being available and then can be used for what you want. It may be a new feature, but it does seem to have a bug in it.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Add the USB Over the Air tuner for $30 and now you have 7 Tuners, 3 are Virtual. I have Two Hoppers in my house. I can record 14 things at once now.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

scottchez said:


> Add the USB Over the Air tuner for $30 and now you have 7 Tuners, 3 are Virtual. I have Two Hoppers in my house. I can record 14 things at once now.


Wouldn't four be duplicate recordings? I would put it that you can record 11 different programs at the same time.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

garys said:


> Wouldn't four be duplicate recordings? I would put it that you can record 11 different programs at the same time.


3 Hoppers can do 15  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> 3 Hoppers can do 15  .


how ? records ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> how ? records ?


Hopper 1:
2 SAT + 1 OTA + 4 PTAT

Hopper 2: 
3 SAT + 1 OTA

Hopper 3: 
3 SAT + 1 OTA

2 + 1 + 4 + 3 + 1 + 3 + 1 = 15


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oh ! I missed the number "3" ... anyone has three H ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> oh ! I missed the number "3" ... anyone has three H ?


See my sig  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sigs are suppressed by default for me ... I see it


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Aren't you glad you saw it now?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Man ! ... I don't have time to play with one H/J setup ... do that occasionally.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm usually just playing with 1. Our family just watches (records) a lot of TV  .


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dstout said:


> Here is my situation the other night.
> 
> 1. recording Nick
> 2. recording Cartoon Network
> ...


Two ways this happens:

1. Was it during primetime and PTAT was enabled to record those primetime channels? IF so, then that 3rd tuner is in use recording the LiLs so all of your tuners are recording.

2. Do you have a Joey? If any Joey is linked to that Hopper and turned on and tuned to one of the LiLs, then you would have to turn off such Joeys before the Hopper can completely release that LiL tuner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> As a feature, this is a good addition, but it shouldn't incorrectly state "tuners".
> 
> Logically, technically and honestly it should be named DIFFERENTLY. "Streams" perhaps.


I can't speak to the documentation or the GUI... but I thought from the screens I have seen, I don't remember seeing the word "tuner" anywhere on that TV Viewing Status screen. Am I wrong?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> I can't speak to the documentation or the GUI... but I thought from the screens I have seen, I don't remember seeing the word "tuner" anywhere on that TV Viewing Status screen. Am I wrong?


Yep all it says is "Services in use - select an option below:" and it calls them "Events."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> With the latest software update, if you are recording or viewing a network channel, it will display up to 6 *tuners *available since the local channels are fed from 1 tuner. This allows other receivers to view the different network channels but only use 1 tuner. Thanks.


from the horse's mouth


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

PTAT has never been on. I have two Joeys. I am not sure if they were on or not. I will check the next time it happens.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

PTAT does not need to be enabled in order to trigger the anytime PTAT function. At anytime, with PTAT enabled or disabled, if you go to a big 4 network it will pull in all 4 networks on one tuner like it does during PTAT evening hours. The big difference here is that the PTAT anytime is NOT recording anything. It is just pulling in all 4 networks on 1 tuner and other viewers can access the big 4 networks at the same time and still only use 1 tuner. Once you change the channel off of the big 4 network then you will see that all is back to normal and only 3 tuners are listed in the TV Viewing Status screen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dstout said:


> PTAT has never been on. I have two Joeys. I am not sure if they were on or not. I will check the next time it happens.


If it was outside of primetime (or as you say your PTAT recording is disabled)... then it was most likely one or both of the Joeys also tuned to a LiL that then prevented the release of that tuner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> from the horse's mouth


Glad you said "horse's mouth"...

So... When Ray C says "tuners" instead of "events" you'd hold him to that... but you do expect us to realize you aren't saying Ray C is actually a "horse" right?

I mean... you used a common reference to convey some information, though what you said is not entirely accurate.

i.e. There aren't 6 tuners, and Ray C is likely not an actual horse.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> i.e. There aren't 6 tuners, and Ray C is likely not an actual horse.


Nope, Ray C is a CSR ... and in the history of DBSTalk a CSR has never been wrong. 

A single Hopper without OTA can tune six channels at the same time - as long as four of those channels are the customer's PTAT channels. This is an upgrade from the original released Hopper that could only tune six channels at the same time during PTAT recording.

I can see why someone would look at a screen where six channels are tuned and say there are six tuners ... they are looking from an end user perspective and not the technical "behind the scenes" way that those six channels actually made it to that screen (via three RF tuners). "I can tune six channels at the same time."

As long as the limitations on that statement are understood it shouldn't be a major issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Glad you said "horse's mouth"...
> 
> So... When Ray C says "tuners" instead of "events" you'd hold him to that... but you do expect us to realize you aren't saying Ray C is actually a "horse" right?
> 
> ...


tsk, tsk, tsk ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I should have put a smiley in my post 

At least the humor came through.

I was trying not to pick on P Smith or Ray C too much there!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine seems to switch from showing 6 tuners to 3, randomly. 1 hopper, 2 joeys, ptat enabled except Saturdays. Right now pressing red button, shows 4 local ptat channels, shows watching one in living room (I'm not), and one on USA also in living room (I'm watching).

Earlier today it only showed 3 tuners, no ptat on the list.

Just seems odd that ptat shows up as being watched, when its not. This also makes no tuners available from time to time, when nothing is being watched or recorded in prime time.

Last night during prime time it showed 6 as usual, but showed the other 2 as being used, 2 showing in living room. I could not change the channel from bedroom to anything other than those 6. Only 2 of us, not using 2nd Joey at all.

A reboot usually fixes things for a while.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would be willing to bet that one of the Joeys in the house is turned to ABC,CBS,FOX,NBC when this happens. The 3rd tuner will display all 4 big 4 networks when any viewer is turned to one of those channels.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Will this happen if a Joey "was" tuned, but then turned off? Our second Joey is almost always off. So I assume any PTAT is always "Living Room" (where the hopper is), so there can be 2 "Living Room" programs going on.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Lets say you are watching Fox on the Hopper and someone else is watching CBS on the Joey and your other 2 tuners are recording programs. So Joey and Hopper viewers are using 1 tuner with this PTAT 24/7 feature. If you try to change the channel on the Hopper it will most likely display the TV Viewing Status screen because it is trying to change the channel but there is no free tuner. In the case that this happens, go and turn of the Joey off (standby screen) and then try the Hopper again and you should be able to change the channel once the Joey is no longer using that tuner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In cases like this there are two culprits:

1. The Joey is tuned to a LiL.

2. The Hopper has one of its PiP "windows" tuned to a LiL.

IF your Joey was definitely off, then I suspect pressing PiP on your Hopper would have revealed that you still had the Hopper tuned to a LiL even if you currently were watching USA.


----------

